# My cigar fox mess-up



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So I recently made an order with cigarfox.com but what I ordered they were out of so we agreed on something else and when that arived it was wrong but John ever at cigarfox had to make things right and we agreed on something else and the 26's are what we came up with some I paid for and alot of them were to make things right. I will say he went above and beyond to do the right thing.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Very nice to see great customer service.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Joe you're such a Padron whore...

Nice pickup though!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Thats service right there! You know they've taken care of me as well. Kudos to the boys at Cigar Fox.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Great Customer Service


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:arghhhh::dribble: I've just written somewhere else that those 1926-es are one of my new favorites and that they cost $$ over here!! Do you now believe that I'm in shock now I see that much together??


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pickups and Customer Service!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanx for informing of the good service..I'm sure they'll appreciate it as well. Going to go look at them now! Great smokes!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Cigarfox is great. They will take care of you if you ever have a problem. I highly recommend them.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Customer service at it's finest!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Never dealt with them before. Think I'll take a look.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Glad you were shown good service Joe. my order is a different story


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear that David. I ordered the Cohiba/leather case special they had a few weeks ago and it never arrived. When I called Tuesday to let them know they send a replacement overnight with two extra Cohibas.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Customer service at its best.


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Great customer service and great looking smokes!!!!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

This day and age customer service is what sells the product. It sounds like cigar fox went above and beyond to make you happy. Good to hear - I may place an order with them soon.

Enjoy the smokes.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

wow talk about doing things right...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Joe is sly like a FOX


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang, sounds like very good customer service to me.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Always like to hear good customer service stories!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

That's good to know. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Drex (Dec 3, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:

Nice messup.. I love those 26's


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

ive heard some great things about that fox ! i mite have to do buisness there shortly!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Joe you're such a Padron whore...
> 
> Nice pickup though!


big time Padron whore:lol:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

good to hear they got you covered so quick - I emailed them last week about setting up an account, bill to me and ship to a US address - still waiting on a response :/


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

I know of at least 3 other people that had problems with them. But at least they always come through


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

They need to mess up an order of mine like that... mmm


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

------------------


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

ngetal said:


> - I emailed them last week about setting up an account, bill to me and ship to a US address - still waiting on a response :/


 You may or may never get a response back.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

That is insane...nice haul...I love those


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Cigarfox also messed up on my order also. I ordered 10 Tatuate west coast, and he sent me 20 on the same order number. I will have to contact them and get it taken care of.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

smokinj said:


> You may never get a response back. I didn't:frown:


David

I sent you Tommy's email address. Send him a message....he will look after any issues you have.

Tim


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great service


----------



## Don V (Jul 15, 2008)

WOW! DAMN bro im sitting here trying to figure out what u dont have... jeeze...


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm having a problem now getting an order from them, hell any information on the order would be nice. Not happy at all with these folks! :frown:


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

ratpak said:


> I'm having a problem now getting an order from them, hell any information on the order would be nice. Not happy at all with these folks! :frown:


PM sent. I emailed Tommy as well. He will resolve the issue quickly.


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

That's a beautiful make up for a mess up. Sounds like some good guys.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

They did right by me, I changed an order got something I wasn't particularly enthused about and just yesterday recvd a 4 pack of some nice smokes to make things right/even. Thanks Cigar Fox!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> PM sent. I emailed Tommy as well. He will resolve the issue quickly.


tommy was the one that helped me out I hope it all works out now that tim spoke with him


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks much, I'm just a little frustrated that I can't seem to get information on the order. Maybe great folks but I think they need more help or a different way to get the customer updated info. I want a place were I can order well priced quality sinlges. Thank you very much for your help I'm sure things will be taken care of.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW! Nice lineup! It's good to hear that some people still provide exemplary customer service.


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

Tom from Cigar Fox e-mailed me and has gone above and beyond what I was expecting! I appreciate the response and you now have a permanent customer (when my wife lets me) 2 thumbs up. Thanks again all those who helped!! :biggrin:


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Did you leave any for the rest of us. Geez enjoy those.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pick up Joe cannot go wrong with those 26's :dribble:


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks like they took care of you, great sticks.


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Some get it, some don't, but after that story, I should try again.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

good CS is always a plus


----------

